# Moved to the field Rota today.



## vindiboy (Feb 10, 2020)

Moved pitches today, now on the field several vans here ok spot wife wanted to do some washing, I know I know but hey ho lots of others doing it. We had a good day in town Yesterday doing the tourist bit, great Castle here and found a super Tapis bar, allTapis 1 euro each and also beers 1euro so we had a very nice lunch feast, and some super walks.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Feb 10, 2020)

Tapas and beers 1 euro each!!
Be a shock when you get back to blighty.


----------



## redhand (Feb 10, 2020)

we love rota curently in alvor for a week then slow move east to Spain(rota and cadiz)


----------



## redhand (Feb 10, 2020)

lovely weather here today but rota consistently 2° better


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 10, 2020)

Oh Oh the processional Caterpillars are emerging from their nests today in their hoards, any dog owners should be aware, not good for dogs apparently, not the best photos sorry.


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 10, 2020)

vindiboy said:


> Oh Oh the processional Caterpillars are emerging from their nests today in their hoards, any dog owners should be aware, not good for dogs apparently, not the best photos sorry. View attachment 76400View attachment 76401View attachment 76402View attachment 76402View attachment 76402


Yes saw some trying to cross path on La Marina Urb today . Sunshine brought them out methinks


----------



## redhand (Feb 10, 2020)

Vindi
is the motorbike event over.
is the car park open again
where is the one euro tapas joint


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 11, 2020)

Motorbike happe ning finished squat still closed Tapis bar in Old Town   close to castle and tourist office see photo fo name of bar, we now at Puerto Santa Maria Great beach's squat  in POIs


----------

